# Paxton's First Day of School



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Paxton attended his first beginner obedience class today. He was really excited about going:










When I told him we'd be having lots of treats as rewards for good behavior, he started licking his lips:










He was really good all during class, but since he was disinterested in the treats (mine or the instructors) we didn't get a lot accomplished. He was also interested in the other dogs there - he didn't bark or growl or act out in any way. He just sat and watched them all. I think it's because of his great intellect - he was just trying to figure out what they were all about. Oh, and of course he was the cutest one there.

When we got home, I got out the chicken jerky treats I'm so famous for around here (Madison, Axel, and Paxton think I'm a superhero when I make chicken jerky!) and we did some 'sit' practice. I bet in a few more days he will have it mastered! Madison and Axel learned this a long time ago and plop their behinds right down for a chicken treat!

Well, all that school work exhausted him. After all, he's only 7-months old. 










We will work on our commands and go back and really show those old dogs (he was the youngest in the class) some new tricks!


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

YAY Pax! Obedience class is so fun. Show those big old dogs who's the smartest pup in class!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

He is so cute. I am lucky in that my kids will go through their entire repertoire of tricks for nothing more than a piece of regular kibble. 

Paxton may be a little smarter.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Oh goodness, Paxton had to be the cutest guy in school!!! Glad his first day went well. Bailey's first day of puppy school was a bit of a disaster but then things got a lot better!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Paxton will graduate from obedience class with flying colors! :chili: 

I love that first picture of him! He is sooo cute!:wub::wub:


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Pepper loved and excelled in obedience class and click-a-trick class.....so glad Pax is enjoying himself--he will do great!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:chili::chili::chili:Most likely to succeed. :chili::chili: He's so cute. Chicken jerky rules at our house too. Nose goes up with all the other treats but jerky is like a miracle treat.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

We've been doing our homework and are ready to show them how a cute white fluff cant SIT!


----------



## reanut1379 (Oct 10, 2011)

Go Paxton! Show those big guys who's boss. I know you can sit, I know you can! :cheer:


----------



## *Missy* (Oct 7, 2011)

Of course he's the cutest one in the class! How could he not be! Love the tongue pic!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

What a little doll! Kitzel also loves "turkey-jerky" and would stand on 2 hands for it---except he doesn't have two hands!
Go Pax!


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Madison's Mom said:


> We've been doing our homework and are ready to show them how a cute white fluff cant SIT!


Oopsie! I meant to say *CAN* sit!


----------



## BellaEnzo (Nov 1, 2011)

YAY Paxton! I did the obedience class with Bella thru our local PetSmart but I think I may try some practicing with him at home. With Bella I had to go thru a ton of different treats to find something that she'd respond to. We finally found this yougurt drops that she'd go crazy for. Maybe they'd work for Paxton. 

Vitakraft Drops Dog Treats - Treats & Rawhide - Dog - PetSmart


----------

